# Azathioprine and hair loss



## gingerandy

Hey everyone, I'm a 23 year old guy and have been on azathioprine for about 5 years.  I've been slowly losing my hair ever since then and was wondering if theres any way of knowing if its down to the azathioprine or just general male pattern baldness?  I know its silly but the only time I've ever been happy with my appearance was when I had long hair which was around the same time I started on the azathioprine so if theres a chance its all down to just the  drugs i'd possibly consider trying to come off it lol.


----------



## Fruitcake

I suppose the only way to tell is when your doc says you can come off it!!

Do you have family that you can see the same patterns in? I know with my hairloss on Aza it came on pretty quick and being female it was more obvious to spot.

Lyndsey xx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Hi Andy

Losing hair is a pretty scary thing. I never lost any while I was on aza but I generally lose it when I'm ill. It literally falls out in clumps when I run my fingers through my hair. (It made it impossible for me to be sneaky and be in places I shouldn't be.. because I'd leave traces of my hair everywhere!)

Luckily I have very thick hair anyway so it wasn't noticeable to anyone. The good news is that once I get better, it grows back and leaves me with these little short tufts of hair!

How are you feeling generally? Are you flaring a lot recently or are you doing well?


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

I'm currently on it and have never experienced hair-loss but then I've only been on it for 9 months, so...

Hopefully you'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## Sue-2009

I'm on 6mp, for just under a year.  I can Defininately tell I am loosing my hair...Sue


----------



## glum chump

My hair has been falling out a lot on Imuran. The Imuran has made me lose hair, while Prednisone allows hair to grow willy-nilly in all the wrong places. 

Gotta *loooove* Crohn's. Gah.


----------



## kslade

If it's from the azathioprine I think you'd be able to tell.  It would come out in huge chunks.  Or atleast it did for me.  Do you lose a lot at a time or just little bits at a time?

When I first started Imuran I had ALOT of hair loss.  It would come out in huge chunks and now it's died down.  I still lose hair, but not nearly as much.  Has anyone else experienced that? I was put back on Prednisone, so maybe that could be why?


----------



## gingerandy

kslade said:


> If it's from the azathioprine I think you'd be able to tell.  It would come out in huge chunks.  Or atleast it did for me.  Do you lose a lot at a time or just little bits at a time?
> 
> When I first started Imuran I had ALOT of hair loss.  It would come out in huge chunks and now it's died down.  I still lose hair, but not nearly as much.  Has anyone else experienced that? I was put back on Prednisone, so maybe that could be why?


I certainly had the most hair loss when I first started on it but I dont think it was immediate, probably within the first 3-4 months from what i remember.


----------



## kslade

gingerandy said:


> I certainly had the most hair loss when I first started on it but I dont think it was immediate, probably within the first 3-4 months from what i remember.


Do you still have hair loss now?


----------



## 5 iron

Man I hope not I'm on Mercaptophine similar to AZA I'm a little thin up there already I don't have any extra to lose.So far no hair loss.


----------



## Trev

been on aza over 10 years and no hair loss, maybe thats what turned it grey.


----------



## Kathryn

I've been on it three or four years and I haven't suffered any hair loss.

I know it's a flip of the coin whether you get some side effects or not but I would be curious how many people who suffer hair loss have family who have hair loss as they age.  And if it simply speeds up the process as opposed to creating it in general.  

-Kathryn


----------



## kslade

Kathryn said:


> I've been on it three or four years and I haven't suffered any hair loss.
> 
> I know it's a flip of the coin whether you get some side effects or not but I would be curious how many people who suffer hair loss have family who have hair loss as they age.  And if it simply speeds up the process as opposed to creating it in general.
> 
> -Kathryn


It's a side affect of Azathioprine.  My GI told me if I suffered from it to let her know.  You were never told about it? But of course like all side affects that come with drugs not everyone suffers from them.  I did have tremendous hair loss within the first few months of being on it, but after that it slowed down tremendously.


----------



## Kathryn

kslade said:


> It's a side affect of Azathioprine.  My GI told me if I suffered from it to let her know.  You were never told about it? .


I was never told about that particular side effect and admittedly, I don't recall seeing it any of the paperwork that comes with my prescription for it.  Thankfully, I don't/didn't experience it.  My only side effects from the drug have been nausea, vomiting, dizziness, and of that ilk and all of those things went away after my body adjusted to the drug.

I'm glad your hair loss has slowed down!

-Kathryn


----------



## kslade

Kathryn said:


> I was never told about that particular side effect and admittedly, I don't recall seeing it any of the paperwork that comes with my prescription for it.  Thankfully, I don't/didn't experience it.  My only side effects from the drug have been nausea, vomiting, dizziness, and of that ilk and all of those things went away after my body adjusted to the drug.
> 
> I'm glad your hair loss has slowed down!
> 
> -Kathryn


It's amazing how one doctor will tell you things others won't. Same thing with me, once my body adjusted to the drug I haven't really had any side affects.  I hope it stays that way.  Too bad this Remicade won't cooperate with me now! lol


----------



## Kathryn

kslade said:


> It's amazing how one doctor will tell you things others won't. Same thing with me, once my body adjusted to the drug I haven't really had any side affects.  I hope it stays that way.  Too bad this Remicade won't cooperate with me now! lol


Every doctor is different but I think overall I've been lucky with my past two.  I can only imagine how I would have reacted had I started losing my hair and not known what the cause was!

I did Remicade for a few months to help me get through a rough flare-up a few years ago.  I had horrible side effects from that.  I needed IV steroids just to take it and then I would have the infusion and be knocked out for two to three days, so weak I could barely walk.  Blech.

At least we have our hair!

-Kathryn


----------



## kslade

Kathryn said:


> Every doctor is different but I think overall I've been lucky with my past two.  I can only imagine how I would have reacted had I started losing my hair and not known what the cause was!
> 
> I did Remicade for a few months to help me get through a rough flare-up a few years ago.  I had horrible side effects from that.  I needed IV steroids just to take it and then I would have the infusion and be knocked out for two to three days, so weak I could barely walk.  Blech.
> 
> At least we have our hair!
> 
> -Kathryn


You had to take steroids because of side affects? What side affects did you have? I am still pretty new to Remicade.  I only have 2 infusions under my belt and so far I've had quite a few side affects from it as well.  The Benadryl and Tylenol seem to help with some of them, just not all of them.


----------



## Kathryn

Besides the horrible fatigue, I had an allergic reaction to the drug with hives, fainting, bodily swelling, fever, and some others in the same family of suck.  The nurse would just inject with a small steroid shot before the medication to help with the onslaught of side effects.  

I'm glad the benadryl and tylenol are helping some, you should talk to your doctor before your next infusion and see what she can do about the rest!

-Kathryn


----------



## kslade

I had hives as well.  Not too many but enough to worry me.  I didn't have any fever (that I know of) but I did get hot and cold flashes.  Right now I'm currently trying to figure out what the pain is from that I've been experiencing.  I am just happy that the chest tightness and hives are gone for now.  Maybe it will work like Azathioprine did, the longer I go, the less side effects I get


----------



## Kathryn

Here's hoping!

-Kathryn


----------



## gingerandy

kslade said:


> Do you still have hair loss now?


Still some but its a hell of a lot slower than when i first started.


----------



## kslade

gingerandy said:


> Still some but its a hell of a lot slower than when i first started.


Same with me, I thought it was weird at first, but I guess if someone else is experiencing the same thing, I guess it's normal.  Did you ever mention the hair loss to your doctor?


----------



## gingerandy

kslade said:


> Same with me, I thought it was weird at first, but I guess if someone else is experiencing the same thing, I guess it's normal.  Did you ever mention the hair loss to your doctor?


Never bothered but probably will next time i see him (which won't be till the new year)


----------



## kslade

gingerandy said:


> Never bothered but probably will next time i see him (which won't be till the new year)


I never did either, never really thought much about it until I saw some posts regarding the issue on this forum.  I wonder if it's even a problem now since it's appeared to of pretty much disappeared.


----------



## gingerandy

Ok so just before Christmas I came off the azathioprine to see what happened with the hair situation.  So far I think I can spot some very tiny and extremely fine hairs in the areas where i'd lost the most which I dont think were there beforehand but I cant be 100% certain.  Is this what would be expected if my hair were to grow back?  How long till it becomes like the rest of my hair if its going to? 

Thanks for any help peeps


----------

